# Possible to Add Factory Navigation?



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has added factory navigation to their cruze yet? I have a 2011 2lt with the basic display and I am interested in adding navigation to it but would like to go with the factory unit. I was curious if it is plug and play or if it is more involved than that. Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

modalita started this project here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/23969-verano-mylink-cruze.html

He's hung up on some of the wiring.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Or if that is too much for what you are wanting to do you can always do this.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12169-dash-mounted-7-inch-android-tablet.html


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

We should have final confirmation within about 2-3 weeks or so on the MyLink upgrade. Navi is a whole other ballpark- I hate to be a shill for the guys over at MVI, but they would know better than I will on what that involves.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I inquired about factory nav unit to be installed and apparently my vehicle was not eligible for a factory installed unit due to certain programming that
could not be changed.... They couldn't explain any further than what was on the computer when they plugged in my VIN, but oh well.. I should of picked
one when I bought it... My cell phone has GPS, so not too worried about it, just liked the look better than the setup without nav...

I considered installing an aftermarket head unit, but don't want to lose the XM & Onstar...


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Stock navigation is a PITA in my opinion. I have the 7" screen and I still just use my cell phone and the Waze app.


----------

